# My MaraX warm-up time findings



## Jason11

I thought I'd share my findings about the warm-up time for the MaraX this morning (disclaimer; this is in no way a scientific experiment).

I've read quite a lot about the MaraX ideally needing a good 35 minutes to warm-up and have always left it at least that before pulling a shot.

My MaraX is on a WiFi plug which comes on at 5.30am. Weekdays I get up at 6am and have a bowl of cereal followed by making a Latte at around 6.15am so a 45 minute warm-up time for the machine. This morning I came downstairs to discover the filler tank light was flashing and the machine stone cold with 0 bar on the gauge so it hadn't started any warm-up cycle. I topped up the filler tank and it started its warm-up cycle. After around 15-16 minutes the machine purged some water and the lights were both solid indicating the machine was ready. The grouphead thermometer read @85oC at this point (it usually sits between 89-91oC when idling) so I thought I'd take a chance and pull a shot anyway as I was needed to leave for work. The temp for the shot was a normal 93.5-93.8oC that was pulled and I couldn't taste any difference for the shot I got compared with a fully (35-40 minute) warmed up machine.

I just thought I'd share this information for potential MaraX owners who've seen the quoted 35-40 minute warm-up times and maybe discounted the machine for this reason.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@Jason11 - that's really interesting. If you do that again at some point, could you touch the e61 and feel how hot it is?


----------



## Jason11

Jason11 said:


> This morning I came downstairs to discover the filler tank light was flashing and the machine stone cold with 0 bar on the gauge so it hadn't started any warm-up cycle.


@MediumRoastSteam stone cold


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Jason11 said:


> @MediumRoastSteam stone cold


 I mean, *after* the said 15m warm up! ???? - I'd be interested to see if it's super hot or just hot. I owned an HX back in the day and it was ready 26 minutes from cold. 15 minutes is fantastic!

one trick you can do too is to wrap a towel around the E61 for a super fast warm up! Not sure how that works with the MaraX though and its software.


----------



## DavecUK

In my tests it took 24m to be thermally correct. Mine wasn't correct on brew temps when the lights stopped flashing at 17m.


----------



## Jason11

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I mean, *after* the said 15m warm up!  - I'd be interested to see if it's super hot or just hot. I owned an HX back in the day and it was ready 26 minutes from cold. 15 minutes is fantastic!
> 
> one trick you can do too is to wrap a towel around the E61 for a super fast warm up! Not sure how that works with the MaraX though and its software.


Sorry misunderstood, I'll burn my hand for you Alberto


----------



## Jason11

DavecUK said:


> In my tests it took 24m to be thermally correct. Mine wasn't correct on brew temps when the lights stopped flashing at 17m.


I suspect it wouldn't be thermally stable from the 15-16m time when the light stopped flashing and would ideally be best to wait for the 35 minutes if its an option but at a push in an emergency (well it was for me anyway ) you can make an acceptable shot when the light stops flashing I reckon (if the grouphead thermometer is nearly up to temp)

I also saw another YT video where the tests showed it was good at 24m then unstable until 35m then stable after that.

I'll still usually have the minimum 35 minute warm-up time as it's generally on if I'm at home but would be happy to pull a shot quicker if ever the situation arises again. Although I will get in the habit of topping up the filler tank last thing at night when emptying the drip tray from now!


----------



## DavecUK

In an emergency, I'll pull a shot from anything in 15m with some flushing to warm things. 🙄


----------

